# Smoked Alligator With Pumpkin & Ginger Pasta, And Pumpkin Seed Oil!!!



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Good Morning Smoked Fabulous Cookies!!!! And Happy Sunday To You!!!!

I've now officially eaten the very best, simple, healthful, and downright WON-DER-FUL meal, or best I've consumed in this lifetime so far; and if tomorrow were my My Birthday, Thanksgiving, or New Year's Eve too, THIS, precisely as is, serves as what I desire!

Enjoy! Cheers and Warm Wishes, Leah













DSCF3261.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 27, 2013






I marinated the alligator meat in white wine - nothing more, nothing less - in a plastic bag, overnight, in the fridge.













DSCF3264.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 27, 2013






I mopped that meat through grapeseed oil this morning, and put it on my grill grate, atop my humble "MINI Thing" version of a smoker, and with its gas and apple wood chips for 20 minutes.













DSCF3268.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 27, 2013






 I set my table, lit a fire, (well, umm, well, OK, so a fire on the TV, for now), and cracked open a fabulous Italian Merlot!













DSCF3271.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 27, 2013






I sliced the alligator meat - which was JUICY as all get out and yet still CRISPY on the edges and soooooooooooooooooo F$%^&king good! (It WAS)!

Then,  I only added, Pumpkin & Ginger noodles that are wheat-free, lots of pumpkin seed oil (which has an aromatic, peanut butter type taste that is divine, and it also cuts through cholesterol like a knife), and then chopped fresh chives and sprinkled Smoked Chardonnay Sea Salt. OH WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













DSCF3272.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 27, 2013






Simple, healthful, illustrious in taste, and still minimalistically prepared; this goes down in the books as the single best dish I have eaten so far! EVER. And I have eaten a ton!!!!













DSCF3274.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Oct 27, 2013






Midway through my meal, I began to erupt with noises, that prompted the entire damn neighborhood to exclaim, "I'll have what she's having!"

OK, OK, so you get the idea. But it WAS, that amazingly fabulous! I now have my official "Thanksgiving Dinner" planned therefore, and precisely as above!

Cheers to all! Please make this Sunday, and new week ahead, absolutely INCREDIBLE!!!! Warm wishes, Leah


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks yummy, Leah!  As always, your pictures are gorgeous, as is your plated food!!

Hope you have a great Sunday as well!
Clarissa


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you TONS Clarissa!!! And right back at you!!! Make today amazing and delicious!!! Happy Sunday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm getting hungry all over again!  Do you make the pasta?  Sounds awesome.

Thanks for sharing...

Bill


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you so much Bill!

No, the pasta is from "King Soba's" brand, of wheat-free noodles, as they have delicious "black rice noodles," "seaweed," "sweet potato," "pumpkin & ginger" (the latter being what I used today and it was amazing) and they have more. It's a wonderful pasta choice. (Or I love what they do).

I'm glad you enjoyed this, and I send a huge CHEERS your way and for a delicious today!!!! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Leah

Looks great, but the odds of me getting alligator in Alberta are a little slim.  However, would you tell me a little more about the smoked chardannay sea salt.  THAT I can probably aquire!

Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi Gary!

Thanks very much!!!

This was truly so good!

The salt is my very favorite salt, and it's a dark taupe or brown colored sea salt that smells better than any perfume, or any anything - bar none - on the planet! I wish I could somehow get it's scent and turn it into one to wear, as it smells incredible and tastes amazing too! I bought some from Salt Works, and hopefully you can find some as well. It's worth it.

Meanwhile, here's to a fabulous Sunday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Leah

Thanks very much for the info on the salt.  BUT I gotta tell you it just drives me nuts when someone tells me it is taupe--because nobody can ever tell me exactly what color taupe is.  I have been trying for years to find out.  My wife's ex was a pro painter and she can't tell me.  Can you???

Gary

gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 27, 2013)

Hilarious Gary!!!! Good point!!!

And yes, if you take a mushroom, and a gray squirrel, and put that into a blender; you get something which is "taupe" in color.

Now I haven't tasted that precise combo mind you, and am not sure I'd use mushrooms with that choice. BUT, the COLOR, is indeed taupe!

OK, happy evening! Glad you liked the salty info. It's lovely stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Hon

Now at least I have an idea.  Not just too sure how I'm going to get that squirrel to hop into the blender with the mushroom, but I'm thinking if I give it enough beer........................

Gary


----------



## themule69 (Oct 27, 2013)

Leah

I have to say that is a MY T TASTY looking dish! Thanks for sharing and good Sunday to you.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## moikel (Oct 27, 2013)

OK thats different! Crocodile down here but doesn't sell that well. Old time fishing guide in the tropics told me that the wild ones taste better than the farmed. Illegal to hunt them unless you are indigenous & as a result there are now stupid numbers up north. 

We lose a couple of people a year to croc attacks 













dsc_5741-1321323517.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 27, 2013






This guy was called Albert,used to stake out the fishing camp I go to .Former camp cook named him after his father,he was a crap cook!  When I said that" I was going to knock out a few specialist dishes for the boys I wont make a mess of your kitchen" The new female cook replied"Thats what the last southern city SOB said before I shot him & fed him to Albert!''


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes Gary, I think plying the squirrel with plentiful beer is a superb choice, while gathering mushrooms! It should work like a charm! Smiles. Happy new week to you! (You now shall have me always laughing about the color "taupe")! Too funny.

And David, thank you! This was so soft in the middle and juicy (as if really tender chicken thighs) and yet crispy on the edges and then fantastic with this pumpkin seed oil and smoked Chardonnay sea salt and it was just the best thing I've ever eaten bar none. Tremendous!

Moikel, I had to double-take at that photo, as I could SWEAR it was of one of my ex's! However, once examining it closely, your "Albert" looked much kinder, and thus it couldn't have been the same - scary likeness aside. Seriously though, fantastic story!!! And your crocodile supply rivals much of what we can even special order here.

I will say that this meal was surprisingly beyond stunning and just transported me in an instant, to a different place, and environment, and now just serves as my very favorite thing!

Well then, here's to making this new week incredible! Happy Monday to all!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## webowabo (Oct 28, 2013)

Yum yum yum... l love some gater. Only great dish!

HAPPY Monday Leah!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you Ol'Mikey!!! This was so fantastic, if I do humbly say so myself. AMAZING! Happy Monday to you!!! Nice to hear of other gator fans!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

